# ICD 9 code - ischemic disease. Thank you



## arizona1 (Apr 9, 2010)

How would you code, Microvascular ischemic disease.
Thank you


----------



## vj_tiwari (Apr 9, 2010)

Ischemia is a restriction in blood supply, generally due to factors in the blood vessels, with resultant damage or dysfunction of tissue.

So, if your report is directed towards brain then

437.1 ( Ischemia --> cerebral )

And if directed towards heart then

414.9 ( Ischemia --> heart )

Hope this helps!


----------

